

Ask HN: SoWink - How's This Landing Page? Feedback Please - SoWink

Hey Guys!<p>SoWink is proud to announce the official launch of our landing page as of yesterday evening, 3/9/11. Please take a moment and kindly review our site, feel free to offer any sort of feedback, good or bad, and help us improve our design/conversion. Thank you!<p>SoWink, Inc. Brings the Next Generation of Social Online Dating!<p>Check us out at http://www.sowink.com and discover for yourself how we'll revolutionize your dating world.
======
SoWink
Here's a click-able link. Thanks

SoWink - <http://www.sowink.com>

Like Us - <http://www.facebook.com/sowink>

------
Jsarokin
Love the design.

I'd say 1 change would be to make the page end a little after the social site
badges.

------
SoWink
Thanks, anyone else?

